# Short break suggestions please



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be travelling with a friend from Thursday afternoon till Monday evening starting from the Thames Valley. 

There are no specific plans but we would like to visit the lower part of the Peak district and also Chester. Could return south from Chester such as via Ironbrige.

We would like to do some easy cycling, short walking and enjoy pub meals so two nights in at least one place would be good.

I am a member of both CC, CCC and also Britstops and MHS. We don't need EHU or showers so happy also for CL/Ss or wild camping.

I know there are lots of options for sites but I would appreciate any suggestions of ones that you would particularly recommend to save us searching them out en-route.

Sorry for the short notice
Thanks


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

There's a very nice campsite called "Laneside" in Hope in the Peak district, it's on the right as you come in from Castleton (where the blue John caverns are - very interesting).

Hope has 3 or 4 pubs, all serving good food, an Indian restaurant and a Chinese one. We had the best Chinese takeaway ever from there, and they will deliver to the campsite for free.

There's a bus from outside the campsite to Castleton, about 2 miles away, but still quite a walk to the Treak Cliff cavern, which is the best one. Quite easy to cycle there. Also nearby are Longshaw estate (NT). nice walks in the woods, and Ladybower reservoir and the Derwent valley.

Hope this helps. Enjoy your break.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> I will be travelling with a friend from Thursday afternoon till Monday evening starting from the Thames Valley.
> 
> There are no specific plans but we would like to visit the lower part of the Peak district and also Chester. Could return south from Chester such as via Ironbrige.
> 
> ...


Have a look at my thread here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-112283-.html

We thoroughly enjoyed the walking,cycling and the pub.

Terry


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You can stay overnight at the car park in Chester.. !
£1.50 from memory.. Little roodee car park opposite the race course..


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

load's of pub's in the peak's do camping alongside for between £3-£5 a head and there are 3 or 4 trails constructed on old steamline rail tracks, the tissington trail goes from ashbourne about 20 mls north through tissington village etc and theres a pub royal oak/george i think at the top,
just up from ashbourne is carsington water a reservior about 15/16 miles to cycle round and lot's of campsites, from a ccc site at blackwall plantation , a pub the knockerdoon and the puddingbarn and other cl type sites all around


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

We have just spent a few nights at http://www.griffininntrevalyn.co.uk/
Nice field at the rear of the pub car park, it has toilets and shower and el hook up , about 1 mile fom bust stop into Chester or wrexham about 7 mile to each

Its a CCC cs


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Many thanks to all of you for your suggestions. It is much easier choosing a campsite when you know where and why you are going. 

I didn't know of the cycling/walking trails along the old railway lines and they sound a great idea. I will try the Monsal Trail and have booked at the campsite recommended. It looks good on Street view. Will also swing by Carsington water.

The wild camp spot at the centre of Chester will do fine for us to explore it. Thanks again


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> Many thanks to all of you for your suggestions. It is much easier choosing a campsite when you know where and why you are going.
> 
> I didn't know of the cycling/walking trails along the old railway lines and they sound a great idea. I will try the Monsal Trail and have booked at the campsite recommended. It looks good on Street view. Will also swing by Carsington water.
> 
> The wild camp spot at the centre of Chester will do fine for us to explore it. Thanks again


Maybe a bit late but we stayed at the Woodland Touring park near Ashbourne which gave us great access to the Tissington trail, another railway cycle track. 
Heartily recommended.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

mrbricolage said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks to all of you for your suggestions. It is much easier choosing a campsite when you know where and why you are going.
> ...


Thanks for that. I did download the Tissington trail info when I Googled for other trails in Derbyshire. I shall certainly be coming up more than once to try them. This trip may be a bit of a reccy.


----------



## sammydonkin (May 10, 2010)

If you don't use a shower before your second trip, I think you'll pong a bit


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

sammydonkin said:


> If you don't use a shower before your second trip, I think you'll pong a bit


Er yes! I carry my own in the MH and use it at least once a year.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

My thanks to all of you who posted on this thread. I am just back from a wonderful short break. We stayed three nights at the campsite at Monsal Head recommended in teljoy's thread. It is a little gem and I will be back there again and would recommend it to anyone. 

We took the bikes and cycled the Monasal trail both ways. Again a great recommendation. Getting onto it from Monsal head is a steep climb pushing a bike. We exited at Longstone Station which was easier and passes the Packhorse pub on the way back!. 

Next day was Curbar Edge. Wow. The view and the weather was brilliant.

Little Roodee worked very well for meeting friends in Chester and walking the walls.

Thanks again
Andrew


----------

